# skinny leopard gecko help after laying eggs



## katy (Mar 2, 2009)

hi i have a skinny leopard gecko after she layed eggs (i didnot no she was pregnant) i no it normall for them to lose wieght after laying so did not worry to much but it been a far few weeks now and i she no signs of her putting wieght back on!, she in with her sister and a male, not sure if i should take her out of the group or not? whaty should i do no? 

any help you could give would be great!!

Thanks


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi katy, She will lose a bit of weight after laying - but only the weight of the eggs if you get my drift. She should not continue to lose - she should start putting weight back on straight away. You should definately separate her imo. She will need plenty of good, gut loaded and dusted food to help build her up. She does NOT need the attentions of a male atm. This will stress her and reduce her eating. Make sure the temperatures in the viv are right. How old is she? If she does not start putting some weight back on soon then personally I would get her faecal checked for parasites. If you could post pics we could see if she was skinny enough to be worried or not.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

jools said:


> She will lose a bit of weight after laying - but only the weight of the eggs if you get my drift. She should not continue to lose - she should start putting weight back on straight away. You should definately separate her imo. She will need plenty of good, gut loaded and dusted food to help build her up. She does NOT need the attentions of a male atm. This will stress her and reduce her eating. Make sure the temperatures in the viv are right. How old is she? If she does not start putting some weight back on soon then personally I would get her faecal checked for parasites. If you could post pics we could see if she was skinny enough to be worried or not.


ditto as Jools says : victory:


----------



## katy (Mar 2, 2009)

hi thanks for your help, she is anout 3 yrs old, cant take a pic as campera is broking but thanks for your help and iwil try and get her into the sear viv


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

It`s quite normal for females to lose a little weight during pregnancy, and for them to take a little while to build up their reserves again. Obv, in an ideal world a female would only lose the weight of the actual eggs, but some struggle a little more than others (tonnes of reasons) and have to call on the fat and calcium/vit stores they`ve built up during the `off season` (and whilst not ideal, that`s not usually too much of a cause for concern as that`s basically what it`s there for).
If she only finished laying a few weeks ago, and she`s shown no sign of recovering her weight loss, then it could be that she`s still feeling the effects - lack of appetite, lethargy etc are symptoms that she may have had a particularly strenuous experience (but I have to say, that the norm of a healthy female is to be ravenous immediately after laying!!!). I would definitely follow Jools`s advice regarding potential facel tests, and loading her with excellent food. Also, again as mentioned, it`s pretty imperitive she she`s allowed to recover in peace away from the male (competition, stress, pestering etc).

Do you know her weight at the moment, and are you keeping a record of her weight to see if she`s at least stable and hopefully not losing any more? Once the laying period has finished, they should stabilise and return to a `fighting weight` in a fairly short space of time. It can take a few week to notice a weight gain though as the `reserves` are built back up first.

The thing that concerns me, and I`m not having a go or anything, is that she`s housed with a female and male - and you didn`t expect, plan or prepare for eggs??? Given that a 3 year female won`t start to lay eggs out of the blue at the end of oct/nov - without any preceding eggs - then why how didn`t you know/think/realise she was gravid? Again, that`s not a criticism, just curious?!


----------



## katy (Mar 2, 2009)

I got told by a prevert seller that my male was a female and did not find someone to check as the guy said she had breeding for 20 yrs! so there for that why i did not prepare for eggs, 

i breed snakes but not lizards so am trying to reasearch quickly lol!

i do understand that corcern myself.

i have just orded a new heat pad ect so i will get her out asap


----------

